

Flunking Out, at a Price - jhonovich
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/13/business/flunking-out-at-a-price.html

======
jhonovich
"What kind of losses might the taxpayers incur? Let’s do some arithmetic:
Corinthian students received approximately $1 billion a year in federal
financial aid. So if default rates on the last two years of aid were to rise
by 20 percent, that would generate $400 million in losses."

